# Recording BBC1 ???



## Mellifera (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi
Me again. New problem now.
Why won't my tivo record terestrial channels? I have tried to record terestrial BBC1 which in my area in channel 50. As soon as i complete the recording and go back into 'to do' it has changed to BBC 1 channel 101 (Sky). What a pain. I won't to watch sky while it records terestrial but it does not seem to wan't to play ball. Why is this???
What is the point of putting an arial lead in the tivo box when it won't record from it!!!


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

dredging this up from the back of my mind... tivo records from the "best" source which it thinks is Scart therefore Sky.

do you have a spare scart? if so why not treat yourself to a cheap freeview box (reception and aerial considerations of course) and use it to watch what you can on there, won't be all the channels available on sky but there a good few to choose from.

hth

stuart


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

sjp is correct. Tivo will always record from the best-available source. If you specifically want to record from terrestrial, you can always remove the Sky version from CIR. I would think that 'one-off' recordings will always record from the channel requested but I'm not absolutely certain


----------



## Mellifera (Jan 22, 2006)

I have tried doing a maual recording and made dam sure I picked terestrial BBC1 but again tivo chooses to ignor my request and prefer Sky channel 101.
Looks like the free view box it is. More expence.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you remove the Sky version of BBC1 from the "Channels I Receive" list?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

As said about it records the best version available for the selected callsign.

TiVo doesn't record by channel number - it records by callsign.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

I have my TiVo set up so that Sky channel 101 still points to the old callsign of just "BBC1" in channels I receive. The callsign for the aerial version in my area is "BBC1EAST" (or something like that) and it is also selected in channels I receive. This allows me to set up season passes and one off recordings from the aerial and be able to watch Sky at the same time (handy for the footy!). Because the callsigns are different it doesn't try to record from Sky. Hope this helps.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ozsat said:


> As said about it records the best version available for the selected callsign. TiVo doesn't record by channel number - it records by callsign.


Yes, but if there's only one (ie aerial) version of the channel, it _has_ to use that verison, doesn't it?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Ys - but the initial poster has the same callsign on AER and SAT


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, but if he un-ticks the SAT version of the channel, it can't pick it to record from over the AER version, can it? 

Never mind. Firstly I'm now officially  and secondly it's not really worth arguing about


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If he has the AER version ticked - it will record that if he deselects the SAT version.


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

ozsat said:


> If he has the AER version ticked - it will record that if he deselects the SAT version.


Although it's "CAB" for me. (Freeview)

That's how I have mine set up - So BBC1, BBC2, ITV1 and C4 just use the analogue version!
That way, if I need to, (as these are the majority of programs that get recorded from), I can then still switch to another digital channel via the Aux (Freeview box), and VCR button. (IDTV) - It works for me anyway!


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

Is there any way to edit the callsign?

eg. my AER is called BBC2, sat version is called BBC2D (igital), but BBC1, ITV and C4 have the same name for each

Therefore, if i set it record terrestrial BBC2 its ok, but any others default to SKY.
I don't want to keep deselecting the SAT version every time i want to record from AER.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think you can. 

However, the reason for it is that on analogue you will receive BBC2 regional programming, if and when available, while Satellite (and Cable for that matter) only carries the 'national' version.

Just in case you didn't know


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I don't think you can.


Shame



> However, the reason for it is that on analogue you will receive BBC2 regional programming, if and when available, while Satellite (and Cable for that matter) only carries the 'national' version.


Exactly, so why doesn't it have a different callsign for each so you can record from either whenever you want? - seems weird it managed it for BBC2, but not BBC1.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Because you get (for example) BBC1NTH whether you're watching digital OR standard terrestrial but you get BBC2NTH by terrestrial but only _national_ BBC2 (BBC2D I assume) on digital


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

rondun said:


> Shame
> 
> Exactly, so why doesn't it have a different callsign for each so you can record from either whenever you want? - seems weird it managed it for BBC2, but not BBC1.


Rondun, did you not see my post above? I think it will do what you want. Well, it does for me anyway.


----------



## rondun (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Verne - How did you do that - I've just got my Tivo, so am only getting used to the intricacies!

I only have one option for ch101 (i'm in Scotland) and its BBC1 Scotland.(which is the same name as the AER version)
There is also only one option for ch102, but it is BBC2 Scotland (Digital), which is different than the AER version so it works ok for that.
But i'd like to be able to record e.g. a live footy game, (which is shown on AER BBC1, but not on SKY) without meddling with the channels I receive each time.

Hi Carl -

My mistake- its BBC2SCD & BBC1SCO for the sky callsigns (BBC2SCO and BBC1SCO on AER)
I understand what you're saying, but am pretty sure they are both different (take the football example above)


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Someone with a better understanding will be able to explain this better than me but here goes anyway. At some point in the last couple of years things changed. There used to be only one BBC1 on channel 101 for me to select on channels I receive for my region. I think it was BBC1 London/England but the callsign was just BBC1. There was also the local aerial version of BBC1 and its callsign is BBC1EAST or something like that. You could have both selected and choose which to use when setting up a recording or season pass. Then something changed (may have been BBC going unscrambled) and regional versions were also available for 101. The BBC1 callsign and listings were kept to allow people to gradually migrate their season passes. It has never been removed and I have left mine alone because it allows me to choose my source. If I had migrated all my season passes then I wouldn't have that functionality any more. 

Not sure how you go about doing the same thing. Maybe the BBC1 callsign only appears for people in England? I'm sure someone else will be along shortly to clarify. Ozsat will know the answer.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The BBC1 callsign was used for the national feed of BBC1 on satellite - which was available on Sky in England. Remember it had BBC News 24 instead of local news?

The service is no longer available and was replaced by all the local services. As many people had SPs etc set on BBC1 - it was kept in the listings to ensure continuity of the SPs.


----------

